
Show HN: Tech against Coronavirus – remote working product list - cdinu
http://techagainstcoronavirus.com/
======
paulbalogh
Awesome list! Already almost 100 products.

~~~
mtmail
"© 2020, created by Paul Balogh and Cristian Dinu"

~~~
cdinu
It is normal for Paul to be so excited :)

BTW -- anything we ca do to make it better?

